# Living but not generating income in Thailand



## racram (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm a 36 year old male Australian resident who generates income and pays tax in Australia, my role is now focussed on south east asia, I am spending the majority of my time flying in and out of Asia from Australia. 

I am considering relocating myself to Thailand as my main place of residence, first reason is I love the place and do some business here, second is I have started a relationship with a Thai woman. 

I'm sure my employer will be ok with me being located in Thailand but wouldn't go as far as sponsoring or relocating me, I would need to do this on my own. 

I'm fairly sure that the tax treaty between Australia & Thailand means that I wouldn't pay double tax in Thailand for income generated and taxes paid in Australia i.e. tax paid in Australia would be discounted from any tax I would owe in Thailand as a resident. 

My main concern is around a visa, as I would be residing in Thailand and doing some business in Thailand but not generating any income there, is there any kind of visa that could cover this? 

Cheers, 
Mick


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Visa only one issue - the other is work permit. It makes no difference where the income is generated or even if there is no income (volunteering). You are still working according to the relevant Thai legislation. To be legal you need a B(usiness) visa, a Thai company and a work permit. To be illegal you need whatever visa you can get, no work permit, and a firm resolution to tell no-one at any stage or for any reason that you are engaging in work


----------

